
Chevron starts burying CO2 underground - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1684903/chevron-starts-gorgon-gas-project-that-buries-co2-underground/
======
simonblack
We once thought that the sea could absorb any rubbish we threw into it, too.

CO2 underground? What could possibly go wrong? And what do we do after the
underground is 'full'?

